# Collings AT-16 Archtop



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Collings 16" archtop (AT-16) is demonstrated in this video....it concludes with some noisy, but hopefully helpful, outside footage of the guitars burst and beauty. Below is a description from Collings site - thanks for watching!

"Built in very limited numbers, the Collings 16" archtops are a rarity among modern archtop models in that they are designed to be played as acoustic guitars. Based on the earliest American f-hole archtops of the 1920s, they have a warm and balanced response that has converted many flattop players to the clarity, projection, and immediate response that an archtop instrument can provide. The simple appointments of this sleek guitar, highlighted by the gracefully shaded finish, prove that less can indeed be more."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4lrDuawhMw


----------

